# Seiko Bible Or Big Book Of Or Idiots Guide



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.

getting a bit tired of trawling websites and not getting much from them - well ok are there any good (no not THAT kind) sites out there?

des


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Try this for starters:

Seiko - A Journey in Time


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.
> 
> getting a bit tired of trawling websites and not getting much from them - well ok are there any good (no not THAT kind) sites out there?
> 
> des


No offense, but please, can you modify that title. There is only one Holy Bible, not a "Seiko bible." Let's be respectful, please.

Angelis


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

ESL said:


> Try this for starters:
> 
> Seiko - A Journey in Time


Thanks for this ,it's a good read


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Angelis said:


> No offense, but please, can you modify that title. There is only one Holy Bible, not a "Seiko bible." Let's be respectful, please.
> 
> Angelis


Are you for real? There was clearly no slur implied or meant. If you really want to be pedantic perhaps you should look up the definition of the word bible before you 'go off on one'?

Political correctness is one thing, but anal retention is another matter entirely.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

feenix said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but please, can you modify that title. There is only one Holy Bible, not a "Seiko bible." Let's be respectful, please.
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap:

agreed on all counts.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Angelis said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ESL said:


> Try this for starters:
> 
> Seiko - A Journey in Time


Superb link George. This should be 'pinned'. Thanks!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

hippo said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


+1 (with knobs on). I have only one bible and that is "The God Delusion" by Richard Dawkins. Ooh, the irony...

Edit: actually two, now, since downloading "A Journey In Time". Thanks for the link.

.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ESL said:


> Try this for starters:
> 
> Seiko - A Journey in Time


cheers , good link.

many thanks to the many others who have stopped me going off on a rant.

couldnt think of much to say that wouldn't bring me down to her level.....

:nuke:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Angelis said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.
> ...


Angelis if you mean the word Bible is capatalized and therefore refering to the Holy book then it is a fault of the forum software. The software capatalizes each word in the title regardless of how the poster types them.

regardless though the word bible comes from the Greek biblion meaning paper or scroll ie book and has come to mean any book which is considered authoritative in its field.

eg the golf bible










So yes as a point of fact there can be a Seiko bible


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Angelis said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.
> ...


i know its been said already but there was no need for what you said - noone said anything disrepectful at all . i think what was meant, and it has become part of the language these days ,if youre after an all incumbersing book to define a topic its become known as the bible -example - parkers car pricing guide is the bible to the motor trade , the iee regs - the bible to electricians.

no one was having a go at the big man upstairs so get off you parapet and learn a bit of apathy please.

sorry i couldnt sleep without having my 2 bobs worth.

jason.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


Beautifully put, Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Angelis said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.
> ...


No offense (sic) but that has to be the most pious, sanctimonious and self righteous post I've ever read on this forum!


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Try this for starters:
> ...


Pin Pin!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


i worship satan, so not a problem :thumbup: :bull*******:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

OK ok, lets try to keep it civilised here and show a bit of tolerance and moderation, please.

Lets also try to remember the original post and the request for information. 

Here is another eminently "pinnable" link I was trying to find this when I posted the previous one, but can now report success...

Tokunaga Seiko Watch Museum

Have a bit of patience as it takes a while to load up, but its worth it for the content.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

ESL said:


> Try this for starters:
> 
> Seiko - A Journey in Time


Great link George, thanks :thumbsup:



Angelis said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.
> ...


*All Bibles are man-made* ~ _Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)_

*We must respect the other fellow's religion, but only in the sense and to the extent that we respect his theory that his wife is beautiful and his children smart* ~ _H. L. Mencken_


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Angelis said:
> ...


And the world is flat. h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

One of my best friends is a Christian Vicar (Father Hazelwood no less) and he bought us 'The Soup Bible' for Christmas - I must point out the errors of his ways...

However, Angelis donâ€™t take these comments personally, perhaps your own point of view was lost in translationâ€¦ â€¦maybe?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ESL said:


> OK ok, lets try to keep it civilised here and show a bit of tolerance and moderation, please.
> 
> Lets also try to remember the original post and the request for information.
> 
> ...


Another nice link, many thanks.

At least someone is on topic in this thread.

Seem to causing all sorts of bother this week don't I.

:nuke:


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

Angelis said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > so is there a seiko book of all things seiko, seiko an idiots guide, or perhaps the bumper book of seiko.
> ...


Bible â€¢ noun

1 the Christian scriptures, consisting of the Old and New Testaments.

2 the Jewish scriptures.

3 bible. Informal, a book regarded as authoritative.

No offense, but please, can you modify that post. There are 2 capital B, Bible's, not 'A' Holy Bible." Let's be respectful to our jewish cousins, please.









Brighty


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

The best book for seiko is on the web, looking and looking pics an catalogues


----------

